# OT: Diamond pendant



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Is.12 carat respectable?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm not into diamonds, but .12 carats, eh, why bother?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Post a pic?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

il sogno said:


> Post a pic?


You will have to dial the drop down menu to the size.

I looked at a size chart, seems a little smallish, but it looks way nice to me.

I need a lady viewpoint though

Tiffany & Co. | Item | Elsa Peretti® Diamonds by the Yard® necklace in platinum. | United States


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

JohnHenry said:


> You will have to dial the drop down menu to the size.
> 
> I looked at a size chart, seems a little smallish, but it looks way nice to me.
> 
> ...


YES! Very nice gift. Those Elsa Peretti "diamonds by the yard" things are gorgeous. I've been thinking of trying to have a copy made by a local jeweler to reset the little diamonds in a passe cocktail ring. It's true that .12 is not going to be a very large diamond. I had my original engagement ring which was .4 made into a pendant, and it's not exactly huge. (same husband, btw, just upgraded the ring)

If the lady is a jewelry fan, she knows that the platinum is worth far more than the stone anyway. If you're not sure she knows/cares, you might want to consider silver instead of platinum. I have a couple of those Tiffany heart necklaces in silver and it's really hard to tell the difference. Anything in that blue box should be well received ;-)


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I like the necklace style. As I said, I'm not a diamond person, so I'd probably rather have a less 'precious' stone that is bigger. So hard to tell how big the necklace will actually be from the pics though. And if it's all about the box...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice!

p.s. Diamonds are never OT here.


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

I like it. Personally I don't like "big rocks", they get in the way. Simple and elegant like this is beautiful I think.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Kernyl said:


> I"big rocks", they get in the way.


I was sitting in a beach bar one day w/ a girlfriend and this big group of guys is sitting next to us. One leans over to me and says "that's the biggest diamond I've ever seen" and the whole table cracks up. His one buddy goes "that is the WORST pick up line I've ever heard"


----------

